# Horrorfind Weekends 09 shirt design



## Haunty (May 31, 2006)

The new con shirt design was just released.
It's got more of a Halloween themed design then others have been. The convention is Sept. 25-27th in Hunt Valley, Maryland. Horror Convention HorrorFind Weekend :: The Spookiest Show On Earth!

If your interested in ordering a shirt, they ask that you do so asap. They can ship them if you can't attend.

HorrorFind Weekend :: Board Shirts

Front design









Back design


----------

